# favorite trap style



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

*favorite trap*​
conibear428.57%snare214.29%foothold857.14%other00.00%


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

just wondering what everybodies favorite style of traps are mine would have to be the conibear


----------



## Big Red (Dec 18, 2006)

foothold then snare so far. I might like snares better cause I really haven't used them much


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

have to go with the foothold guys... so many more possibilities with them over the rest. don't have to have a specific area, they just fit in better for me especially around here. i do run a lot of snares and conibears as well, but for me the foot traps have more possibilities.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Its tough to pick just one. Different conditions, terrain, etc., call for different strategies. That said, I like snares best just because theyre speedier.


----------

